# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Обмен курсами 1C

## TopDevice

Поменяю любой из перечисленных курсов на любой курс которого у меня нет того же автора.
Пишите на мыло(есть в моем профиле)

Курс "1С:Кoнвeртaция дaнныx"
http://anonym.to/?http://www.********...products_id=62

Пoдгoтoвкa к aттeстaции «1С:Спeциaлиcт пo плaтфoрмe 8.2»
http://anonym.to/?http://www.********...products_id=52

65 кeйсoв для Кoнсультaнтa пo «1С:Упрaвлeнию тoргoвлeй рeд. 11» 
http://anonym.to/?http://www.********...products_id=91

Полный курс по рaзрaбoткe Мoбильныx прилoжeний нa плaтфoрмe 1С:Прeдприятиe 8
http://anonym.to/?http://www.********...roducts_id=107

----------

freep777 (22.12.2017)

----------


## igrok1

Курсы по программированию 1С 8.2
До этого я выкладывал только бесплатные бонусы из данных курсов. Теперь вашему вниманию представляется полный комплект данных курсов.
Содержание: Базовый курс,  продвинутый курс плюс различные бонусы к курсам, мастер-группы и многое другое, что необходимо для обучения программированию в 1С 8.2

Качество: WebRip
Видео: 960x645 (1.49:1), 6.000 fps, TechSmith Screen Capture Codec ~144 kbps avg, 0.04 bit/pixel
Аудио: 48 kHz, MPEG Layer 3, 1 ch, ~128.00 kbps avg
Продолжительность: ~ 200:00:00
Перевод: Не требуется
Размер	21.30 GB

http://letitbit.net/download/00003.0...art01.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/26302.2...art02.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/49059.4...art03.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/00698.0...art04.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/59122.5...art05.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/30720.3...art06.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/66850.6...art07.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/89295.8...art08.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/21516.2...art09.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/86937.8...art10.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/90702.9...art11.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/09850.0...art12.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/23862.2...art13.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/41720.4...art14.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/70195.7...art15.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/95397.9...art16.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/72109.7...art17.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/64229.6...art18.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/58681.5...art19.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/49962.4...art20.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/18999.1...art21.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/15069.1...art22.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/03635.0...art23.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/71925.7...art24.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/09956.0...art25.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/15996.1...art26.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/24008.2...art27.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/18920.1...art28.rar.html

Скачивайте не пожалеете, такого больше нигде не найдёте.
Будьте проффесионалами в своём деле!

----------

Jivago08 (18.02.2020), Nkolp (28.11.2016)

----------


## TopDevice

Поменяю любой из перечисленных курсов на любой курс по 1С, которого нет у меня и нет в открытом доступе. Пишите на мыло(есть в моем профиле).
Список курсов: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...nI8/edit?pli=1

----------

EverEst1 (02.12.2016)

----------


## avm3110

> Размер 21.30 GB


Архив битый. Смысл качать 21 гиг, если например уже 4-й том скачать нельзя:mad:

И 7-й дает аналогичную ошибку
Firefox не может найти файл http://78.140.134.102/d/568394a7382e...vw9h9iIG0AN-_Q.

    Проверьте правильность введённого имени файла, соответствие регистра и отсутствие других ошибок в имени файла.
    Проверьте, не был ли файл переименован, удалён или перемещён.

----------


## TopDevice

> Архив битый. Смысл качать 21 гиг, если например уже 4-й том скачать нельзя:mad:
> 
> И 7-й дает аналогичную ошибку
> Firefox не может найти файл http://78.140.134.102/d/568394a7382e...vw9h9iIG0AN-_Q.
> 
>     Проверьте правильность введённого имени файла, соответствие регистра и отсутствие других ошибок в имени файла.
>     Проверьте, не был ли файл переименован, удалён или перемещён.


Эти курсы давно есть в открытом доступе и без говнообменников. Первое что нашел в поисковике:
http://megapeer.org/torrent/6716
http://www.torrentino.com/torrents/2653180

----------

Andy.Shel (05.05.2016), avm3110 (15.12.2014), Lena272 (11.01.2016), M27Erm (13.07.2018), melkid (29.09.2016), OlehOk (24.12.2017), the_madghost (25.03.2015), yura_l (11.04.2016)

----------


## neomarat

Нужен курс по запросам от Гилева  http://www.********/vamshop/product_i...roducts_id=126 
Возможен обмен

----------


## qjkxbmw777

1.	Видео-курс по языку запросов 1С
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/h7wix768c...9_GH6R1za?dl=0
2.	Видео-курс по языку компоновки данных 1С
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9kg0avjgw...MTyMO8Xda?dl=0
3.	Видео-курс по обучению программированию в 1С с нуля
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s4do3bsph...wJv8KmLia?dl=0
4.	Видео-курс по конвертации данных 1С
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/167dhcrng..._Kcj76JSa?dl=0

----------

Lena272 (11.01.2016)

----------


## leo072

Нужен 65 кейсов для Консультанта по «1С: Управлению торговлей ред. 11» могу предложить "1С: Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей". Основные принципы  работы с программой. пишите stroisnab5@ya.ru

----------


## Владислав80

> 1.	Видео-курс по языку запросов 1С
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/h7wix768c...9_GH6R1za?dl=0
> 2.	Видео-курс по языку компоновки данных 1С
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9kg0avjgw...MTyMO8Xda?dl=0
> 3.	Видео-курс по обучению программированию в 1С с нуля
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s4do3bsph...wJv8KmLia?dl=0
> 4.	Видео-курс по конвертации данных 1С
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/167dhcrng..._Kcj76JSa?dl=0


ссылки мертвые, можете обновить?

----------


## leo072

"1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей". Основные принципы работы с программой
сайт http://dist.edu.1c.ru/courses.html?s...80%D1%81%D1%8B от 1с оброзование на 2.75 гб
меняю на последний курс 65 кейсов УТ 11.1 stroisnab5@ya.ru

----------


## wBAZIL

Gapten 
скажите пожалуйста, можно ли как то получить курсы ,
Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3 (2016)
Конвертация данных 3.0 (2016)

кроме как обменом, т.к. у меня есть 5 курсов но они есть и у Вас
wbazil собака mail точка ru

----------


## Gapten

> Gapten 
> скажите пожалуйста, можно ли как то получить курсы ,
> Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)
> Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С 8.3 (2016)
> Конвертация данных 3.0 (2016)
> 
> кроме как обменом, т.к. у меня есть 5 курсов но они есть и у Вас
> wbazil собака mail точка ru


Ответил на почту.

----------


## alexisxxx

Cкиньте пожалуйста курс Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД (2016) Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
daa2000@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## krolik123

Интересует обмен с сайта *************.рф. Не паблик
У меня есть:
1. Курс-Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1C:ERP
2. Полный курс по "1C:Бухгалтерия 8". Редакция 3.0
3. Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1C
4. Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1C УПП и ЗУП

С сайта edu.1c.ru
1. Основы программирования в системе 1C предприятие 8.3
2. 
3. Расчет зарплаты и кадровый учет в 1C:ЗКГУ 3.0
4. Ведение бухгалтерского учета в 1С Предприятие 8
5. Регламентированный учет в 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.1 и 2.2
6. 1С Комплексная автоматизация 8. Основные принципы работы
7. Концепция прикладного решения 1С:ERP
8. Использование прикладного решения 1С Розница
9. Введение в конфигурирование в системе
10. 3 курса по УПП
И еще другие.
Жду ваших предложений

----------


## anykeyman

> Интересует обмен с сайта *************.рф. Не па блик
> У меня есть:
> 1. Курс-Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1C:ERP
> 2. Полный курс по "1C:Бухгалтерия 8". Редакция 3.0
> 3. Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1C
> 4. Регламентированная зарплата и кадры в 1C УПП и ЗУП
> 
> С сайта edu.1c.ru
> 1. Основы программирования в системе 1C предприятие 8.3
> ...


Все курсы так или иначе в паблике, что конкретно интересует напиши или мыло дай

----------


## krolik123

> Все курсы так или иначе в паблике, что конкретно интересует напиши или мыло дай


lidiyaylegiby@mail.ru

----------


## w1llko

ищу Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД (2016)
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм (2016)
Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С:Предприятия 8

----------


## dynila

Здравствуйте! Пришлите и мне плиз. dynila67@gmail.com

----------


## krolik123

Что можешь предложить взамен?

----------


## krolik123

> У кого есть курс Калинкина 1c-cpp? 
> По формам не предлагать.


Что можешь предложить взамен?

----------


## irishka80

Приветствую. У кого есть курс Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2. Готов обменяться на прочие курсы данного автора.

----------


## krolik123

> Приветствую. У кого есть курс Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2. Готов обменяться на прочие курсы данного автора.


На что например?

----------


## irishka80

> На что например?


Есть почти все курсы данного автора. Также есть БСП от специалиста.

----------


## kossmatiy

Нужны эти курсы
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятии 8.3
Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 - Этот приоритетней всего!!
Конвертация данных 3.0 (2016)
Подготовка к экзамену 1С Специалист по Платформе
Поделитесь если не сложно. Есть другие на обмен.
barmaglot.zlovred@mail.ru

----------


## krolik123

> Есть почти все курсы данного автора. Также есть БСП от специалиста.


Отправте на почту список того что есть lidiyaylegiby@mail.ru

----------


## mhas

ищу курсы от уц3. также возможен обмен. пишите в личку

----------


## neomarat

Нужен курс специалист-консультант по бюджетированию в ERP

----------


## percofka

Есть такое.
[1c-курсы-рф] КА
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование
[1с-курсы-рф] Бухгалтерия 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к специалисту Гилев
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к эксперту
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка интерфейсов и форм на 8.3 (2016)
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка мобильных проложений
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
[1с-курсы-рф] Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 8.3 (2016)

пишите если кому что надо и есть что предложить взамен torpov1990@gmail.com

----------


## percofka

Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста, мыло выше.

----------


## YaroslavAkimov

Добрый день!

У кого есть новый курс "Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций Управление Торговлей 11, 1С:ERP 2 и Комплексная Автоматизация 2"?
Если почти все курсы проекта "Курсы по 1С" и "Профбух". Буду рад обмену.

----------


## YaroslavAkimov

> Добрый день!
> 
> У кого есть новый курс "Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций Управление Торговлей 11, 1С:ERP 2 и Комплексная Автоматизация 2"?
> Если почти все курсы проекта "Курсы по 1С" и "Профбух". Буду рад обмену.


Забыл написать - обращаться на почту Yaroslav.Akimov.1990@yandex.ru

----------


## EverEst1

Ищу сборник вопросов на сертификацию 1С Проф УТ *11.2*, базу правильных ответов или курс разбора вопросов.
Актуальную версию, именно 11.2 (11.1 у меня есть)
У кого есть пишите ПМ, куплю или выменяю

----------


## mes

Добрый день!
К сожалению ничего не могу дать взамен, т.к. я начинающий программист
Не могли бы мне скинуть на следующие курсы на medetov.e@mail.ru 
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка интерфейсов и форм на 8.3 (2016)
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
заранее благодарен!

----------


## Kagraman

Нужен курс по Конвертации данных 2.1 и 3.0. Большая просьба поделится kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Kagraman

Ну не жадничайте пацаны)

----------


## jenyach

Приветствую! есть ли на обмен курс по разработке на мобильной платформе версии 2016?

----------


## TopDevice

Поменяю любой из моих курсов на любой курс по 1С, которого нет у меня и нет в открытом доступе. Список курсов: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...Od0I9exp01Dzyo

----------


## maltsev

Подготовка к Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP меняю на 
1) 1С: ERP. Управление производством в версии 2.2
2) 1С: Подготовка к экзаменам 1С:Эксперт и 1С:Профессионал по технологическим вопросам

----------


## maltsev

> Поменяю любой из моих курсов на любой курс по 1С, которого нет у меня и нет в открытом доступе. Список курсов: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...Od0I9exp01Dzyo


а так же конвертация данных 2.1, 3.0

----------


## percofka

С удовольствие поменяюсь на то что есть у вас(torpov1990@gmail.com). У меня есть:
[1c-курсы-рф] КА
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование
[1с-курсы-рф] Бухгалтерия 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Быстрый старт
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к специалисту Гилев
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к эксперту
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка интерфейсов и форм на 8.3 (2016)
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка мобильных проложений
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
[1с-курсы-рф] Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 8.3 (2016)

----------


## Kagraman

> С удовольствие поменяюсь на то что есть у вас(torpov1990@gmail.com). У меня есть:
> [1c-курсы-рф] КА
> [1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ
> [1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование
> [1с-курсы-рф] Бухгалтерия 3.0
> [1с-курсы-рф] Быстрый старт
> [1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.0
> [1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
> [1с-курсы-рф] Оптимизация запросов
> ...


А если из того что у вас есть, у меня тоже есть мне ничего не дадите?)

----------

avp88 (20.12.2016)

----------


## avp88

Добрый день!
Ищу курсы по программированию и администрированию 1С.
К сожалению, пока что ничего в замен дать не смогу.

Заранее большое спасибо. 
Почта avp.88@mail.ru

----------


## avp88

И сколько?

----------


## Авандос

Сдавал экзамен в июле 2016 года. Попался билет - успех. Сдал с 3-го раза. Сдавал удаленно в городе Ульяновск. Сертификат забрал франч. Дубликат сертификата получил по почте от самой 1с (150 рублей). В честь этого создал видеокурс "Получи сертификат специалиста по 1с". Если кому интересно есть сайт - http://avandos.netdo.ru/ и есть видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8wppN0rurI

----------


## Kagraman

Поделюсь курсами или обменяю на что ни-будь КД 2.1, К 3.0, СКД 8.3 2016

----------


## Kagraman

kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Kagraman

Есть курсы:
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ 11.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
дам или поменяюсь на что нибуть kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Kagraman

Есть курсы:
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ 11.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование систем на 1C
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
поделюсь или поменяюсь на что ни-буть kagraman@gmail.com не покупайте у барыг)

----------


## Kagraman

Есть курсы:
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ 11.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование систем на 1C
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
поделюсь или поменяюсь на что ни-буть все честно, без обмана pirate1C  не лги, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Kagraman

Как я могу кинуть я же бесплатно предлагаю?! О_о

----------


## Kagraman

Есть курсы:
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ 11.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование систем на 1C
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.1
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
поделюсь или поменяюсь kagraman@gmail.com, с первый курс даю, потом вы

----------


## krolik123

Одно и тоже. Есть хоть что то новое у кого нибудь

----------


## krolik123

Может есть у кого нибудь что то ценное, но не хочет чтобы ушло в сеть, готов к обмену

----------


## Kagraman

Есть курс Управленческий учет в Комплексной Автоматизации 2, Управление Торговлей 11 и ERP 2 — Быстрый старт, готов к обмену

----------


## krolik123

Есть пакет сертифицированных курсов 7 в 1 от калинкина

----------


## Kagraman

> Есть пакет сертифицированных курсов 7 в 1 от калинкина


Пиши kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Evgen53

Народ, поделитесь курсом «1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в Профессию», у кого есть. Есть курсы в обмен, пишите на почту spoiler1c@yandex.ru

----------


## krolik123

> Народ, поделитесь курсом «1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в Профессию», у кого есть. Есть курсы в обмен, пишите на почту spoiler1c@yandex.ru


https://yadi.sk/d/6H6Q_87YzeHNY

----------

alulitamba (19.04.2017), Collinn (02.01.2018), Evgen53 (09.01.2017), vpndos (21.08.2017)

----------


## krolik123

А что на обмен есть

----------


## krolik123

> Пиши kagraman@gmail.com


Хорошо, я завтра отпишусь. Посмотрел на домашнем ПК не нашел, значит на ноутбуке на работе

----------


## mhas

ищу более менее свежие методички от 1С по платформе. желательно с выгрузками баз. могу купить/обменять. условия в личку.

----------


## has1

куплю/обменяю методички и курсы от учебного центра 3. писать на почту myhammad05 собака mail точка ru

----------


## shadow123

Здравствуйте можете поделится курсами ?

----------


## shadow123

ЗДравствуйте ! вы не могли бы курсами поделится пожалуйста ? к сожелению у меня только разработка мобильных приложений есть ((( я только начинаю программировать(

----------


## has1

пользуйтесь гуглом, найдете много слитых курсов, книг на торрентах если денег нет у авторов покупать с кучей плюшей при этом...

----------


## coolo

> Ускорение и оптимизация"2016
> КД 2,1
> КД 3.0 2016
> СКД 2016
> Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
> Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
> Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
> Формы и интерфейсы 2016
> УПП от А до Я
> ...


Напиши плз bzzzzzzzzzz@mail.ru, почта недоступна твоя что то

----------


## tyrmenko_sasha

Свежайшие курсы по 100 руб. Сегодня была раздача

Ускорение и оптимизация"2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
Формы и интерфейсы 2016
УПП от А до Я
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Быстрый старт в профессию
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по платформе
Подготовка к Спецу по платформе (Чиcтoв,Гилeв)

Пишем на email lirinanovikovazzzf @ mail.ru

Берите только после получения пробников

----------


## lizunovda

Добрый день!
Очень нужен курсы:
1) Курс 1С Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний.
2) Любой курс  по настройке обменов.

Есть:

1)2-Основы программирования в 1С (продвинутый) Дегтярев.
2) Чистов По платформе
3) Академии IT DarkMaycal Sysadmins - Администрирование 1C 8.3 с нуля
4) Курсы-по-1С.РФ — Полный курс по 1С-Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0).  Версия 1.1.3 — (2015)
5) Подготовка Спец-конс по бухе.

lizunov@yahoo.com

----------


## lizunovda

> Добрый день!
> Очень нужен курсы:
> 1) Курс 1С Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний.
> 2) Любой курс  по настройке обменов.
> 
> Есть:
> 
> 1)2-Основы программирования в 1С (продвинутый) Дегтярев.
> 2) Чистов По платформе
> ...



Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат  скачать

----------


## lizunovda

Так же интересует!!!!

----------


## lizunovda

> Поменяю любой из моих курсов на любой курс по 1С, которого нет у меня и нет в открытом доступе. Список курсов: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...Od0I9exp01Dzyo


 Добрый день!
Нужны курсы:
Конвертация данных 3.0
Учебный курс 1С:Розница 8. Автоматизация розничной торговли и B2C

Могу предложить:  Дегтярева Р
1-Мини-курс Программирование в 1С с нуля
2-Основы программирования в 1С (продвинутый)

----------


## timur_m

Всем привет! Нужен курс 1С_Специалист_по_платформе [Курсы_по_1С_рф]
У кого есть в наличии, поделитесь, если не сложно...
Предложил бы что-нибудь взамен, но у меня только то, что и так есть в общем доступе:
- Базовый + Продвинутый
- Бухгалтерия 3.0
- Быстрый старт
Заранее благодарю за помощь.

----------


## percofka

С удовольствие поменяюсь на то что есть у вас(torpov1990@gmail.com). У меня есть:
[1c-курсы-рф] КА
[1с-курсы-рф] 65 кейсов по УТ
[1с-курсы-рф] Администрирование
[1с-курсы-рф] Бухгалтерия 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Быстрый старт
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 2.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Конвертация данных 3.0
[1с-курсы-рф] Оптимизация запросов
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к специалисту Гилев
[1с-курсы-рф] Подготовка к эксперту
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка интерфейсов и форм на 8.3 (2016)
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка мобильных проложений
[1с-курсы-рф] Разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
[1с-курсы-рф] Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 8.3 (2016)

----------


## SemaIskra

Нужен срочно курс по КД 2.1, Конвертации данных

----------


## SemaIskra

> Нужен срочно курс по КД 2.1, Конвертации данных


почта: gabaritufa @ ya . ru

----------


## Koorsee

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс 
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## a_golentsov

> Нужно: Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С:Предприятия 8   Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф(http://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai/...in-support-1c/) Есть на что сменять. Пример Оптимизация и ускорение 1С:Предприятие 8 и подготовка к 1С:Эксперт по технологическим вопросам оптимизация+2016. /СпецКонсультант3/Курсы-по-1С.РФ %U2014 Полный курс по 1С-Бухгалтерии 8 (редакция 3.0).  Версия 1.1.3 %U2014 (2015) и т.д


Куда скинуть?

----------


## a_golentsov

Пиши на a_golentsov@mail.ru

----------


## Koorsee

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс 
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

+200ГБ материалов  по 1с

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## vstone

Курс Разработка мобильных приложений 2016 есть в открытом доступе?

----------


## Koorsee

> Курс Разработка мобильных приложений 2016 есть в открытом доступе?



есть, пишите на почту

----------


## savchenkodenis

Калинкин.Пакет.Сертифициро  ванных.Курсов.1C.8.в.1
есть ли у кого на обмен?

----------


## has1

Напиши на myhammad05 собака майл РУ

----------


## has1

> Калинкин.Пакет.Сертифициро  ванных.Курсов.1C.8.в.1
> есть ли у кого на обмен?


Напиши на myhammad05 собака mail.ru

----------


## savchenkodenis

отправил, пока нет ответа

----------


## has1

конвертация 2.1 УЦ №3 у кого есть? web-курс, трансляция или методичка? куплю, обменяю. myhammad05 собака mail.ru

----------


## Evgen53

Народ, на работе поставили ультиматум, так что срочно нужны любые материалы по зуп =). На обмен есть от: *************, специалиста и 1С, пишите на почту spoiler1c@yandex.ru

----------


## lizunovda

Привет!
Нужен курс: *1c.ru  Подготовка к экзамену "1С:Специалист-консультант по "1С:Бухгалтерии 8"*

Обменяю:
1) Р. Дегтярев 1-Мини-курс Программирование в 1С с нуля
2) Р. Дегтярев 2-Основы программирования в 1С (продвинутый)
3) 65 Кейсов УТ11.1
4) Академии IT DarkMaycal Sysadmins - Администрирование 1C 8.3 с нуля
5) Розница Edu
6) Курс по Бухгалтерии предприятия 3.0
lizunov@yahoo.com

----------


## Koorsee

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2 
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс 
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными

Продажа, обмен, подробности на yourbestchoice.1c сoбaka gмai1 точка com

----------


## uploading

Тоже разыскиваю курс Калинкин.Пакет.Сертифициро  ванных.Курсов.1C.8.в.1. Готов меняться, вот список имеющегося (курсы по 1с.рф):
1. Диагностика Проблем Производительности 1С 2016
2. Доработка и Адаптация Типовых Конфигураций УТ КА ERP
3. Интенсив По Учету Производства и Затрат в 1С ERP. 2.2
4. Планирование Продаж Закупок Выпуска и Производственного Расписания в ERP
5. Подготовка к 1С Профессионал по 1C ERP
6. Производство в 1С ERP 2.1
7. Профессиональная Разработка Отчетов в 1С 8.3 на СКД
8. Специалист 1С ERP Бюджетный учет
9. Специалист 1С ERP Управленческий учет
10. Управленческий Учет в КА 2.0 УТ 11 и ERP 2.1
11. Ускорение и Оптимизация Систем на 1С Предприятие 8.3

----------


## ortran

Всем привет!
Планирую подготовку к СпецКонсупо ERP.
Можете поделиться курсом подготовки по УУ ERP 2.4?
На обмен есть курс Белоусова по подготовке к спецу по платформе
1c_developer@mail.ru

----------


## ortran

В догонку к курсу по ERP 2.4 ищу курс Белоусова по конфигурированию (со слов автора очень помогает к подготовке к спецу по платформе).
1c_developer@mail.ru

----------


## Denis174.Chel

Прошу прощения, что встреваю в разговор, но нет в подготовке к спецу от Белоусова ничего особо ценного. Единственно, конечно, он проверяет домашние задания, но это при покупке курса. Публика на курсе разнаю, поэтому из 4-х часов занятия полезного материала минут на 40. У Чистова куда интереснее. Лично я по бухгалтерии не очень, поэтому догоняюсь Чистовым; Белоусова не хватает... https://docs.google.com/document/d/e...h.yvs22j1j3a40

Если сильно хочется курс от Белоусова, то отпеши в личку после 23.12.2020 ... попробую слить. Еще раз повторю, что на 90% ценность именно в проверки ДЗ. Остальное - вода. Ну, по меньшей мере я так вижу.

----------


## dci2002

Добрый день. Приобрести можно курс?
Интересует Бюджетирование в прикладном решение Управление холдингом

----------


## ygab

Ищу курс по "Система Компоновки Данных" УЦ3, на обмен много что есть

----------


## subrain

Ищу курс по 1с Розница8.

----------


## Michail9339

У меня есть курс по Рознице, что у вас есть на обмен?

----------


## Carb13

Привет, ищу курсы


Базовый курс по учету производства и затрат в 1C:ERP 2.4
https://*************.рф/courses/erp2-mfc-base-course/

Управленческий учет в трех конфигурациях:
https://*************.рф/ka2/base-course/

Курс по управленческому учету в 1C:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант
https://*************.рф/courses/att...2-2-upr-uchet/

Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант по производству и ремонтам (редакция 1С:ERP 2.4)
https://*************.рф/courses/erp...n-attestation/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
На обмен есть

Объемно-календарное планирование в 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2), КА 2.4 (2.2) и УТ 11.4 (11.3): продажи, производство, закупки и обеспечение потребностей
https://*************.рф/courses/erp-2-trade-planning/

Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3
на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)
https://*************.рф/1c-v8/skd/

Настройка и доработка прав доступа, профилей пользователей и RLS
https://*************.рф/courses/acc...es-rls-config/

Управленческий учет в типовых конфигурациях 1С – Базовый курс
https://*************.рф/courses/upr-uchet-base-course/

----------


## atk6013

Большая коллекция курсов, как пользовательских, так и для программистов:
https://dvfustud-my.sharepoint.com/:...QreoQ?e=JT2TvP
В том числе есть самые актуальные материалы, также есть решения билетов к экзаменам спец-конс УТ и платформа.
Пишите на почту atk102804@gmail.com , если интересно.

----------


## atk6013

Большая коллекция курсов, как пользовательских, так и для программистов:
https://dvfustud-my.sharepoint.com/:...QreoQ?e=JT2TvP
В том числе есть самые актуальные материалы, также есть решения билетов к экзаменам спец-конс УТ и платформа.
Пишите на почту atk102804@gmail.com , если интересно.

----------


## atk6013

Ссылка исправленная на материалы:
https://yadi.sk/i/QD5q7gOE4lU1kA

----------

kondr (11.11.2020)

----------


## SvetaS2019

интересен курс
"Производство в 1C:ERP: планирование, диспетчированиеи MES-управление"
WEB-сервисы 2020 (если есть в курсе ВебСервисы 2020"Работа с планами обмена через автоматический сервис
Постановка задачи, предварительная настройка /Получение изменений/Разбор через поток/Передача квитанции" )
"Ключевые инструменты аналитиков: описание и оптимизация бизнес-процессов с целью внедрения ИС",
есть на обмен
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...NY0/edit#gid=0

----------


## SvetaS2019

меняю на курсы которых у меня нет https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...NY0/edit#gid=0

----------


## marshalbratsk

У кого есть курс по бизнес-процессам ? в ЛС плиз

----------


## SvetaS2019

ищу курсы
Базовый курс по разработке мобильных 1C-приложений для Android-устройств https://infostart.ru
Web-сервисы (SOAP), HTTP-сервисы, oData (автоматический REST-сервис)
есть https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...NY0/edit#gid=0

----------


## SvetaS2019

меняюсь на
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...19789607691062

----------


## SvetaS2019

ИНТЕРЕСНЫ КУРСЫ:
Обмен данными	XDTO для начинающих
Обмен данными	HTTP в 1С для начинающих
Обмен данными	Telegram 1C. Полный разбор API
Мобильное приложение	Разработка HTML интерфейса мобильного приложения 1С
Администрирование, технологические вопросы	Секреты 1C Эксперта
Обмен данными	Обмен в формате XML, JSON
НА ОБМЕН
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...NY0/edit#gid=0

----------


## alex601

Здравствуйте. Ищу курсы по продаже 1с, для менеджера. Планирую взять менеджера без опыта и требуются материалы для изучения.
Полагаю надо что-нибудь из:

Каналы привлечения клиентов для 1С:Франчайзи
Дистанционный курс продавца 1С (онлайн-обучение + вебинары)
Дистанционный курс для менеджеров по продаже ИТС и сервисов
Продажа и организация внедренческих услуг небольшими 1С:Франчайзи
Курсы по программным продуктам 1С для продавцов
Реальная автоматизация: технология допродаж решений для бизнеса по существующей базе клиентов
Технология активных продаж по телефону (онлайн-обучение)
Клиент недоволен, что делать? 4-шаговый алгоритм работы с эмоциональным напряжением клиента
Как убедить клиента, что наше предложение ему выгодно: техника "железной" аргументации
Деловой комплимент как профилактика возражений и недовольства клиента
7 шагов к согласию клиента: алгоритм работы с возражениями

В приоритете "Дистанционный курс продавца 1С"

----------


## kassbar

куплю или поменяюсь, нужен курс гилева по RLS

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, у кого есть курс Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения  последней версии. anndrey90@mail.ru

----------


## lingo544

Добрый день

Ищу курс от курсы рф - Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант по производству и ремонтам (редакция 1С:ERP 2.4) (Гилев)
Прошу поделится им в личку или по почте Witcher544@yandex.ru.
Если курс стоит денег то прошу так же написать сумму. ( но я готов принять даром и вспоминать вас с благодарностью при каждом запуске =) )

----------


## serg999h

Добрый день. Может кто поделиться курсом "Концепция автоматизации предприятия машиностроительной/приборостроительной отрасли c 1С:ERP" А. Мироненко 
Есть на обмен несколько курсов по ERP ..

----------


## Alex0905

*Продаются готовые решения следующих экзаменов:*

*Производство и ремонты - Цена 5000*
Билет 1.1 + Пошаговое решение (текст)
Столешница менеджера у переработчика,производств

----------


## Romay

Доброй ночи, а нет ли возможности еще раз дать ссылочку на курс от 2019 года по подготовке к экзамену 1С специалист от Белоусова

----------


## Romay

> https://yadi.sk/d/OV2DaOPkFlPftw
> 
> Курс от 2019 года по подготовке к экзамену 1С специалист от Белоусова (один из экзаменаторов).
> Весит больше 5 гигов, так что качайте - долго держать не буду.


Добрый вечер, а нет ли возможности еще раз дать ссылочку на курс от 2019 года по подготовке к экзамену 1С специалист от Белоусова

----------


## sergo5

> Ссылка исправленная на материалы:
> https://yadi.sk/i/QD5q7gOE4lU1kA


не совсем понял, как их скачать?

----------


## Romay

Это всего-лишь список для обмена или покупки, если я правильно понял

----------


## Kagraman

Есть разные курсы на обмен, пишите kagraman@gmail.com,  договоримся:)

----------


## bkmz_1_

Мои курсы по 1с https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...yoE/edit#gid=0 По интересующим курсам пишите в личку или на почтовый ящик

----------


## mavrick501

Ищу курс Управленческий учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по упр. учету в ERP 2.4 (Гилев)

На обмен есть другие курсы Гилева. Пишите rybolovlev_ms@mail.ru

----------


## mavrick501

Ищу курс Управленческий учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по упр. учету в ERP 2.4 (Гилев)

На обмен есть другие курсы Гилева. Пишите rybolovlev_ms@mail.ru

----------


## SERGEJ64

> Ищу курс Управленческий учет в 1С:ERP 2.4 и подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по упр. учету в ERP 2.4 (Гилев)
> 
> На обмен есть другие курсы Гилева. Пишите rybolovlev_ms@mail.ru


Тоже интересен данный курс

----------


## Kagraman

у меня есть этот курс, пишите kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Zorro1980

Здравствуйте! Интересуют курсы которых нет у меня. Взамен могу предложить любой из достаточно солидного списка - https://yadi.sk/i/kE1QVUcI8botng курс. Пишите в личку или pavaksenow@yandex.ru

----------


## ComradeKite

Коллеги, всех с наступившим!

Есть ли у кого свежачок?
Подготовка к экзамену «1С:Специалист» по Бухгалтерии. Конфигурирование и внедрение бухгалтерской подсистемы»
https://1c.ru/rus/partners/training/...rse.jsp?id=458
Ну и сборник задач к нему, если есть.
Меняюсь на рубли)))

----------


## notsystem

Добрый день.
Ищу "Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по внедрению прикладного решения «1С:Управление торговлей 8»" с сайта *************.рф
notsystem@yandex.ru

----------


## notsystem

Добрый день.
Ищу "Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по внедрению прикладного решения «1С:Управление торговлей 8»" с сайта курсы 1с рф
notsystem@yandex.ru

----------


## Michail9339

Добрый день. Интересуют свежие сборники в электронном виде Комплекты вопросов к Профессионал по любым конфигурациям, готов обменять на свои , есть несколько штук или купить.  Жду предложений! Пишите в личные сообщения.

----------


## Kagraman

> Добрый день. Интересуют свежие сборники в электронном виде Комплекты вопросов к Профессионал по любым конфигурациям, готов обменять на свои , есть несколько штук или купить.  Жду предложений! Пишите в личные сообщения.


Я конечно могу ошибаться, но по-моему все есть в разделе "1С:Библиотека. Литература и учебные материалы по 1С"

----------

Alex Vit2 (21.01.2021)

----------


## Michail9339

Можно ссылку?не видел такого. Один случайно по ЗУП находил и все.

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу курс Белоусова по СКД ""1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.3. МЕХАНИЗМ СИСТЕМЫ КОМПОНОВКИ ДАННЫХ" (ДЛЯ НАЧИНАЮЩИХ И ПРОФЕССИОНАЛОВ)", Есть разные курсы на обмен, пишите kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Zorro1980

Множество различных курсов по 1С - от самых популярных и известных авторов!
Скачать полный список курсов в формате excel можно здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/i/64eRtazK03gk8Q
Пишите в личку или seerrow83@gmail.com - Договоримся!

----------

Paranoia (12.04.2021), ТатьянаНикЛеб (02.04.2021)

----------


## Nikolay112

Приветствую. Интересует курс Подготовка на 1С:Эксперт по технологическим вопросам от курсы по 1с рф. Предложения в личку

----------


## stamps

По прежнему ищу "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки" последней версии

----------


## V807

[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С Предприятие 8.3  
Этот ?

----------


## V807

[Курсы-по-1С.рф] Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С Предприятие 8.3 
Этот ?

----------


## atk6013

Большая коллекция курсов, в ~2 раза и более раз дешевле, чем у пиратов. Первый присылаю архив запароленный с файлами, готов показать состав нужного курса.
Также есть актуальные билеты и решения для спеца по платформе, спец-конса по УТ. Есть конфа от конца 19 года с тестами и ответами ко всем экзаменам 1С Профессионал. 
Писать на почту atk102804@gmail.com
Список материалов: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1j7p...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## file2ch

Предлагаю обменять ваши курсы на мои https://pastebin.com/Nm2ic0u1
Пишите в телеграм https://t.me/clickclackboom или в личку

----------


## file2ch

Предлагаю обменять ваши курсы на мои https://pastebin.com/Nm2ic0u1
Пишите в телеграм https://t.me/clickclackboom или в личку

----------


## file2ch

ИНТЕРЕСНЫ КУРСЫ:
Обмен данными XDTO для начинающих
Обмен данными HTTP в 1С для начинающих
Обмен данными Telegram 1C. Полный разбор API
Мобильное приложение Разработка HTML интерфейса мобильного приложения 1С
Администрирование, технологические вопросы Секреты 1C Эксперта
Обмен данными Обмен в формате XML, JSON
Базовый курс по разработке мобильных 1C-приложений для Android-устройств https://infostart.ru
Web-сервисы (SOAP), HTTP-сервисы, oData (автоматический REST-сервис)
Предлагайте ваши курсы для обмена

НА ОБМЕН
https://pastebin.com/Nm2ic0u1
Есть еще 
[УЦ-3] Асинхронное программирование (2021)

----------


## file2ch

ИНТЕРЕСНЫ КУРСЫ:
Обмен данными XDTO для начинающих
Обмен данными HTTP в 1С для начинающих
Обмен данными Telegram 1C. Полный разбор API
Мобильное приложение Разработка HTML интерфейса мобильного приложения 1С
Администрирование, технологические вопросы Секреты 1C Эксперта
Обмен данными Обмен в формате XML, JSON
Базовый курс по разработке мобильных 1C-приложений для Android-устройств https://infostart.ru
Web-сервисы (SOAP), HTTP-сервисы, oData (автоматический REST-сервис)
Предлагайте ваши курсы для обмена

НА ОБМЕН
https://pastebin.com/Nm2ic0u1
Есть еще 
[УЦ-3] Асинхронное программирование (2021)

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5MLw/3HKWXPGAd

----------

arendaludena (11.04.2021), Fisher+ (08.05.2021), nasstassia (26.03.2021), Paranoia (12.04.2021), valanord (09.02.2022), Victoria W (12.05.2022), witcher544 (12.03.2022), zVORTEXz (19.02.2022)

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yiip/fr463HmMG

----------

Fisher+ (08.05.2021), flashman7 (03.06.2021), nasstassia (26.03.2021), Paranoia (12.04.2021), witcher544 (12.03.2022), zVORTEXz (19.02.2022)

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D4av/cMc3E7rmo

помог не забываем поблагодарить.

----------

arendaludena (20.03.2021), DenisVich (06.05.2021), Fisher+ (08.05.2021), flashman7 (03.06.2021), indoc (10.04.2021), Jessey (01.05.2021), Kurare06 (16.03.2021), nasstassia (26.03.2021), valanord (09.02.2022), witcher544 (12.03.2022), zVORTEXz (19.02.2022)

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2chC/2SDDTwdLa


Обновил!

----------

AKR00B (09.04.2021), borodаn (15.03.2021), nasstassia (25.03.2021), миша148 (15.03.2021)

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2chC/2SDDTwdLa/

ОБНОВИЛ!!!

----------


## lekhaplaton

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2chC/2SDDTwdLa/

ОБНОВИЛ!!!

----------

AKR00B (09.04.2021), Fisher+ (08.05.2021), indoc (10.04.2021), lserzhanl (13.05.2021), Paranoia (12.04.2021), Rutberg307 (27.03.2021), wandler (17.03.2021)

----------


## dmitryvb74

Кто может, пожалуста, скиньте курс Администрирование систем на 1C:развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С:Предприятия 8 Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
90a9561b59b3@mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## acc05

Добрый вечер!
Интересует курс  УЦ №3  Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения. 
verist@rambler.ru

----------


## h2lion

> Добрый вечер!
> Интересует курс  УЦ №3  Программирование в стандартных типовых решениях, использование БСП+расширения. 
> verist@rambler.ru


Содержимое архива:

Скриншот 22-03-2021 003423.jpg

https://dropmefiles.com/1dsPt

----------

acc05 (22.03.2021), lekhaplaton (22.03.2021), nasstassia (25.03.2021)

----------


## virage111

Здравствуйте. Интересует Полный курс по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (Пакет курсов 8 в 1)
virage111@mail.ru

----------


## virage111

Здравствуйте. Интересует Полный курс по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (Пакет курсов 8 в 1)
virage111@mail.ru

----------


## mc2017

Добрый день!   
Нужен курс:  Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант по производству и ремонтам (редакция 1С:ERP 2.4) Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
Скиньте ссылку, пожалуйста, на dsk202011@yandex.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## mc2017

Добрый день!   
Нужен курс:  Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант по производству и ремонтам (редакция 1С:ERP 2.4) Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф
Скиньте ссылку, пожалуйста, на dsk202011@yandex.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## mc2017

Нужен курс: Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант по производству и ремонтам (редакция 1С:ERP 2.4) Источник: ©Курсы-по-1С.рф

на обмен есть:
Профессионал:
1. Вопросы МСФО ПРОФ ЕРП 2.4
2. Ответы ПРОФ ЕРП (2019)
3. Вопросы ПРОФ ЕРП 2.4

Сборники задач Специалист:
1. Сборник задач 1С Специалист-консультант по внедрению подсистем Управление производством и организация ремонтов 2.4
2. Сборник задач Бюджетирование Специалист-консультант 2.4
3. Сборник задач Управленческий учет Специалист-консультант 2.4

NFP
1. Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций
2. Интенсив по учету производства и затрат в 1С ERP 2.4 (2.2)
3. Конвертация данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат
4. Практические задачи уровня 1С Специалист по внедрению УТ 11.4 (11.3), КА 2.4 (2.2) и 1CERP 2.4 (2.2) — Торговые и складские операции, маркетинг, доставка, планирование и обеспечение
5. Разработка мобильных приложений на 1СПредприятии 8.3
6. Оптимизация и ускорение 1С:Предприятие 8 и подготовка к 1С:Эксперт по технологическим вопросам
7. [Гилев Евгений, Насипов Фарид] Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД) 2016
8. [NFP] Цикл вебинаров «Переход с 1С-УПП на 1С-ERP» (2019)
9. [Е.Гилев Ф.Насипов]  Тренинг - Интенсив по 1С Конвертации данных 2.1 (2016)

Прочие:
1. [infostart] Онлайн-митап Web-клиенты для 1С (2020)
2. [ironskills] Иван Гордынец - Онлайн-курс Работа с файлами в 1С (2020)
3. [OTUS] Программист 1С (Часть 1-4) (2021)
4. [Богдан Кухар] АДМИНИСТРАТОР 1С V1.8 (2019)
5. [Дмитрий Гончаров] Web-сервисы (SOAP), HTTP-сервисы, oData (автоматический REST-сервис) (2020)
6. [Дмитрий Гончаров] Математические инструменты в 1С Предприятие 8 [УЦ-3] (2020)
7. [Константин Ефимов] Секреты 1C Эксперта

dsk202011@yandex.ru или в личку

----------


## mc2017

сорри. 2-й раз сообщение дублируются... (((

----------


## volodя

Добрый вечер, помогите ищу курс Основы производственного учета в 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2) Игорь Бурьяненко
1661200@mail.ru

----------


## AKR00B

Можно продублировать?

----------


## Монту

Ищу курсы по администрированию, программированию и обменам 
предложения на почту freelanser собака ro.ru

----------


## notsystem

Всем доброго времени суток. Нужен курс "КОНВЕРТАЦИЯ ДАННЫХ 3.0" с сайта курсы по 1с рф. Готов отблагодарить материально либо обменять на "Специалист-консультант УТ 11 1с.рф 2020"

----------


## neon.ws

Доброго дня! У кого есть курс Программист 1С: с нуля до профи https://ironskills.by/programmist-1c

----------


## DrDrDrosos

> Доброго дня! У кого есть курс Программист 1С: с нуля до профи https://ironskills.by/programmist-1c


Тоже интересует!

----------


## DrDrDrosos

> Доброго дня! У кого есть курс Программист 1С: с нуля до профи https://ironskills.by/programmist-1c


Тоже интересует!

----------


## Micgel-mgn

Здравствуйте! На что готовы поменять курс?)

----------


## notsystem

Всем доброго времени суток. Нужен курс "КОНВЕРТАЦИЯ ДАННЫХ 3.0" с сайта курсы по 1с рф. Готов отблагодарить материально либо обменять на "Специалист-консультант УТ 11 1с.рф 2020"

----------


## jjjlost1

Привет. Имеются свежие курсы от учебного центра 1С
Профессиональная работа в программе "1С:Документооборот 8", Редакция 2.1
Регламентированный учет в прикладном решении "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4"
Управление производством и ремонтами в прикладном решении 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4
Обменяю на другие курсы 20-21 года.
jjjlost@ya.ru

----------


## DenisVich

> Содержимое архива:
> 
> Вложение 2694
> 
> https://dropmefiles.com/1dsPt


Повторите ссылки пожалуйста. Спасибо.

----------


## DenisVich

Ищу 
Курс по СКД. Дмитрий Салихов
[УЦ №1] Конфигурирование платформы 1C Предприятие 8.3 [2020]
specialist Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист по платформе "1С:Предприятие 8.3
Обменяю на что-то из следующего:
_ttps://my-files.su/dbwy4p

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу курс Чистова - МЕХАНИЗМ РАСШИРЕНИЙ В СИСТЕМЕ 1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8, kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## jjjlost1

Привет. Имеются следующие курсы:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hX7...ew?usp=sharing

Обменяю на другие курсы

----------


## S01

Есть у кого-нибудь курс Ведение бухгалтерского учета в 1С:Предприятие 8? 
Этот: https://uc1.1c.ru/course/vedenie-buh...tie-8/#trainer

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу курс "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки" со всеми последними обновлениями до платформы 8.3.18

----------


## mavrick501

Ищу курс Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8 (Гилев)

Список курсов на обмен

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=190078464

----------


## toliman

Ищу Курсы:
от УЦ 1:
"ЗАПРОСЫ В 1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8" ДЛЯ ПРОГРАММИСТОВ И РАЗРАБОТЧИКОВ
ОСНОВЫ КЛИЕНТ-СЕРВЕРНОГО ПРОГРАММИРОВАНИЯ В СИСТЕМЕ "1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.3"
от УЦ 3:
Web-сервисы (SOAP), HTTP-сервисы, oData (автоматический REST-сервис)
Асинхронное программирование

Есть курсы: 
от УЦ 1:
Курс 1СПредприятие 8.3. Механизм системы компоновки данных для начинающих и профессионалов (2020год)
Механизм расширений в системе 1СПредприятие 8 (2020год)
Программирование управляемых форм (2020год)
КОНФИГУРИРОВАНИЕ ПЛАТФОРМЫ "1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.3" (2020год) 

Почта: 
toliman778@yandex.ru

----------


## Rednaskel

Ищу полный курс УПП от А до Я, а именно раздел "Расчет зарплаты" и "Регламентированный учет", 
Почта: Amiridan@mail.ru

----------


## Rednaskel

Ищу полный курс УПП от А до Я, а именно раздел "Расчет зарплаты" и "Регламентированный учет", 
Почта: Amiridan@mail.ru

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу курс "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки" со всеми последними обновлениями до платформы 8.3.18

----------


## vbbffv

> Ищу курс "Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки" со всеми последними обновлениями до платформы 8.3.18


так же интересует

----------


## trollpg

Нужен курс Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 trollpg55@gmail.com

----------


## pirat163

Есть Курс по подготовке к спецу новый от курсы по 1с.рф, поменяю на КД2 тех же авторов
Kozlov1981@mail.ru

----------


## Special One

У кого есть курсы по комплексной автоматизации?

----------


## Lonzerot66

Всем привет, подскажите есть у кого курс Программист 1С: с нуля до профи https://ironskills.by/programmist-1c ?

----------


## Anton2021

Всем Привет, подскажите пожалуйста есть у кого-нибудь курс "КЛЮЧЕВЫЕ ИНСТРУМЕНТЫ АНАЛИТИКОВ: ОПИСАНИЕ И ОПТИМИЗАЦИЯ БИЗНЕС-ПРОЦЕССОВ С ЦЕЛЬЮ ВНЕДРЕНИЯ ИНФОРМАЦИОННОЙ СИСТЕМЫ"???

----------


## mavrick501

Ищу курс "Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8" (Гилев).
Список курсов на обмен (все Гилев): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=190078464

----------


## Voyceh

По разделу "Расчет зарплаты" такой же как ЗУП 2.5.

----------


## SvetaS2019

интересуют курсы  от nizamov.school
по интеграции с сайтами 
(TELEGRAM 1C. ПОЛНЫЙ РАЗБОР API
МОБИЛЬНАЯ 1С. МОНЕТИЗАЦИЯ
1С ВЕБ. ИНТЕГРАЦИЯ 1С С WEB САЙТАМИ
ИНТЕГРАЦИЯ 1С И БИТРИКС 24 ЧЕРЕЗ РАСШИРЕНИЯ
ИНТЕГРАЦИЯ 1С С РАЗЛИЧНЫМИ СИСТЕМАМИ
1С МОБИЛЬНОЕ ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ B2B. ВИДЕО КУРС ПО РАЗРАБОТКЕ)


и курсы любых школ по развертыванию 1С на  "Web-клиенты для 1С"
ERP на Web-клиент
а так же 
курсы по программированию под интеграции с личными кабинетами на сайтах, битрикс,
курсы под программированию для мобильных на 1С
и курсы по созданию чат ботов под 1С
и курс по интеграции 1С с  POWER BI 

на обмен есть 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...NY0/edit#gid=0

----------


## SvetaS2019

так же интересен курс "Курс аналитика 1С (в формате онлайн-курса или видеокурса)" инфостарт на обмен https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...NY0/edit#gid=0

----------


## chemroman

Интересует Учебный курс 
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11.4, КА 2.4 и 1С:ERP 2.4
+ подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист по конфигурированию торговых решений
https://xn----1-bedvffifm4g.xn--p1ai...ade-confs-dev/

Существует похожий курс (Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, ERP 2 и КА 2) - этот не интересует.
Спрашивайте, что интересует на обмен

----------


## ewalipa

Ищу курс Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по внедрению прикладного решения «1С:Управление торговлей 8»

----------


## Kashey

Ищу курс от УЦ3 Практика работы в «1C:CRM 3.0». На обмен есть практически любой курс. Предложения в личку, плиз.

----------


## elwis91

всем привет! у кого есть данный курс? ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫЙ РАЗРАБОТЧИК 1С 2021  от  Учебный центр №1 https://uc1.1c.ru/course/professiona...otchik-1s/#toc  отпишите пожалуйста в личку либо на электронную почту elwis91@yandex.ru

----------


## bublegum999

> всем привет! у кого есть данный курс? ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫЙ РАЗРАБОТЧИК 1С 2021  от  Учебный центр №1 https://uc1.1c.ru/course/professiona...otchik-1s/#toc  отпишите пожалуйста в личку либо на электронную почту elwis91@yandex.ru


Так же интересует. Почта haki91@yandex.ru

----------


## stamps

Ищется "Профессиональная разработка в 1С:EDT + Git и современные подходы к управлению версиями и качеством кода"

----------


## Kashey

Ищу курс от УЦ3 Практика работы в «1C:CRM 3.0». На обмен есть практически любой курс. Предложения в личку, плиз.

----------


## axit

День добрый. Ищу курсы от УЦ 3:
Web-сервисы (SOAP), HTTP-сервисы, oData (автоматический REST-сервис) 
и "Интеграция и обмен"
Есть много чего в замен интересного.
Пишите в личку.

----------


## Mopsikus

> Ищется "Профессиональная разработка в 1С:EDT + Git и современные подходы к управлению версиями и качеством кода"


Присоединяюсь к поиску ruslan.c@mail.ru

----------


## Special One

УПП от А до Я у кого-то есть?

----------


## Мишеля

Добрый день, нужен курс Курс  Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1С:ERP 2.1
nebeliuk04@gmail.com

----------


## Zorro1980

Большой выбор различных курсов 1С - поделюсь или обменяю список вот здесь - https://disk.yandex.ru/i/1zz26KB0IaJpaw

----------


## dimadiza

> Ищется "Профессиональная разработка в 1С:EDT + Git и современные подходы к управлению версиями и качеством кода"


Присоединяюсь к поиску dimadizel@mail.ru

----------


## chemroman

Ищу: Сертификат “Специалист” с первого раза [Александр Егоров] - Подготовка к Экзамену "Специалист по Платформе 1С". У меня много разных курсов и подготовки к различным экзаменам 1С.

----------


## acc05

Ищу курс  Основы клиент серверного программирования

----------


## varitseva

Ищу курс  Программист 1С: с нуля до профи https://ironskills.by/programmist-1c  Готова обменяться

----------


## dci2002

Ищу курсы:
БЮДЖЕТИРОВАНИЕ В ПРИКЛАДНОМ РЕШЕНИИ "1С:УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ХОЛДИНГОМ 8"
АВТОМАТИЗАЦИЯ ПОДГОТОВКИ КОНСОЛИДИРОВАННОЙ МСФО ОТЧЕТНОСТИ НА БАЗЕ "1С:УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ХОЛДИНГОМ 8"
КАЗНАЧЕЙСТВО И УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ЗАКУПКАМИ В ПРОГРАММЕ "1С: УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ХОЛДИНГОМ 8"
ПРАКТИЧЕСКИЕ АСПЕКТЫ ПРОЕКТОВ ВНЕДРЕНИЯ 1С:УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ХОЛДИНГОМ 8

----------


## Евгений887

Всем привет, у кого нибудь есть курс для сдачи консультанта по УТ 11.4?

----------


## dimadiza

Добрый день.
нашли курс?

----------


## Sofilina

Здравствуйте. Очень ищу курс Программист 1с с нуля до профи ironskills. Есть некоторые курсы по 1с на обмен, готова купить.

----------


## rikony

А такое есть у кого ?
Решения билетов экзамена 1С:Специалист-консультант по Бухгалтерии (спец-конс по БП)
https://infostart.ru/public/1352325/#slide-to-files

----------


## ortran

Всем привет!
Ищу курс Программист 1с с нуля до профи ironskills.
Неужели еще не попал в интернет?
Молодец Иван! Хорошо шифрует. Мое почтение!)

----------


## mishanja05

Добрый день! Начал работу с 1С купил 3 курса: 1 Знакомство с платформой 1С 8.3, 2 Основы программирования в системе 1C Предприятие 8.3, 3 Основные механизмы платформы 1С Предприятие 8.3. Могли бы вы поделиться курсами по программированию: -1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
2-1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
3-1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
буду благодарен mishsnja051@mail.ru

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Здравствуйте!
Кто может поделится курсами:

1.  Программирование управляемых форм
2.  Основы клиент-серверного программирования в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3"
3.  "1С:Предприятие 8.3. Механизм системы компоновки данных" (для начинающих и профессионалов)
4.  Механизм расширений в системе 1С:Предприятие 8
5.  Знакомство с платформой "1C:Предприятие 8.3"

Спасибо.

----------


## ortran

Присоединяюсь к поискам!
Хороший набор для старта

----------


## MariaMuhina

Здравствуйте! Интересует курс "Подготовка к 1С:Эксперт по технологическим вопросам". kazantseva.maria@gmail.com

----------


## Victoria W

Добрый день! Ищу курсы на обмен. Интересуют курсы:
- Курс по ЕГАИС и учету розничных продаж и остатков в магазине;
- 1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации магазинов и сервисных компаний (от КурсыПо1С)

----------


## Zorro1980

Большой выбор различных курсов по 1С - поделюсь или обменяю список можно скачать вот здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/V1h8qnDj2hQdgQ

----------


## Anna788

Добрый день!
Интересуют следующие курсы:
1) от УЦ3 - Web-сервисы (SOAP), HTTP-сервисы, oData (автоматический REST-сервис)
2) от Специалист - 1С: Web - сервисы
Может есть у кого-то?

----------


## ggoodini

Ищу курс Объемно-календарное планирование в 1С:ERP 2.5 и УТ 11.5: продажи, производство, закупки и обеспечение потребностей от *************. Обмен\покупка.

----------


## Stiks1911

Всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста, курсом Управленческий учет в типовых конфигурациях 1С (КА 2, УТ 11 и 1C:ERP) - Базовый курс (2018). К сожалению, пока только нечем поделиться на обмен. Заранее благодарю!) Можно на почту dr.chish@gmail.com или в личку.

----------


## Stiks1911

Добрый день!) Написал Вам в лс

----------


## stamps

Ищу _Запуск и настройка кластера серверов 1С_. Куплю или обмен.

----------


## Svetas2022

Добрый день! 
ищу курсы 

Lynda.Создание.Адаптивного.Ве  б.Сайта.для.Разных.Экранов-VALENKi
Lynda.Создание.Эффективной.Ко  нтент.Стратегии.для.Вашего.  Сайта-VALENKi
BrainsCloud.Валак.Профессиональ

----------


## Svetas2022

Добрый день! Есть много курсов на обмен 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...NY0/edit#gid=0

ищу курсы по созданию сайтов с 0, созданию графики для сайтов с 0,
например 
HTML и CSS. Уровень Создание сайтов на HTML 5 и СSS 3 Специалист
Lynda.Создание.Адаптивного.Ве  б.Сайта.для.Разных.Экранов
Lynda.Создание.Эффективной.Ко  нтент.Стратегии.для.Вашего.  Сайта-VALENKi
BrainsCloud.Валак.Профессиональ

----------


## Svetas2022

ищу курсы
Веб разработка - с нуля до профессионала. Full Stack Web - HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, Bootstrap, PHP, MySQL, Python, Django
Полный Курс Веб-Разработчика 2.0
Разработайте 25 веб-сайтов и приложений с помощью HTML, CSS, Javascript, PHP, Python, MySQL и других инструментов!

----------


## dmitriy_belov

Ищу курс от ironskills.by Программист 1С: с нуля до профи
Готов обменяться или купить. Пишите на почту: landondonovan906@gmail.com

----------


## ggoodini

Здравствуйте. Интересует курс: Ключевые инструменты аналитиков: описание и оптимизация бизнес-процессов с целью внедрения информационной системы.
https://infostart.ru/courses/1295138/

----------


## ggoodini

Здравствуйте. Интересует курс: Ключевые инструменты аналитиков: описание и оптимизация бизнес-процессов с целью внедрения информационной системы от infostart. Покупка/обмен.

----------


## ortran

курс от ironskills Программист 1С: с нуля до профи (часть 1) появился в интернете

----------


## GalKam

а ссылку можно?

----------


## GalKam

Есть у кого курс Программист с нуля до трудоустройства учебный центр№3 или курс их же Комплексный курс по программированию в 1С ссылка на сайт курса https://www.1c-uc3.ru/conf-kompleks82.html обменяю или куплю

----------


## Zorro1980

Огромный выбо курсов по 1с - поделюсь - обменяю - договоримся! Список курсов можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/i/lTtS4vNN_Yy1eg

----------


## par-dim

Всем привет!
Ищу курсы по работе в 1С EDT

----------


## rom-x

Ищу курс: Подготовка к 1С:Эксперту по технологическим вопросам. Основной курс

----------


## Ksu_asf

Добрый день. Коллеги, поделитесь методическим пособием из курса Администрирование 1C: развертывание, автоматизация, управление пользователями и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8 (*************.рф/deploy-admin-support-1c/)

----------


## Nikolay112

Ищу курс Профессиональная разработка в 1С:EDT + Git и современные подходы к управлению версиями и качеством кода от курсы по 1с рф

----------


## VasylGupalo

Ironskills от нуля до профи есть у кого?

----------


## ЕвгенийИ

Есть у кого курс "Ускорение и Оптимизация 1С, Базовый курс (2022)" от курсы 1с рф?

----------


## sweetlou

Ищу курс от Белоусова по СКД, могу обменятся, есть в наличии несколько курсов платных.

----------


## Belfox

Добрый день, ищу курс "Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению 1С:Управление Торговлей 11.4 (11.3), Комплексная Автоматизация 2.4 (2.2) и 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2)" и любые другие курсы для изучени УТ и подготовки к экзамену спец-конс по УТ , увы в обмен предложить нечего , только начинаю путь , заранее спасибо , моя почта : andreibel02@yandex.ru

----------


## Zorro1980

Огромный выбо курсов по 1с - поделюсь - обменяю - договоримся! Список курсов можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Wrh3/LS937LimS

----------

ЕвгенийИ (25.08.2022)

----------


## Анатолий777

Нужен курс 

ОСНОВЫ КЛИЕНТ-СЕРВЕРНОГО ПРОГРАММИРОВАНИЯ В СИСТЕМЕ "1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.3"

----------


## Zorro1980

Огромный выбо курсов по 1с - поделюсь - обменяю - договоримся!  Обновлено! Добавлены редкие и востребованные материалы! Список курсов можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/i/tFFucvgC7YQToQ

----------


## mixim314

Здравствуйте!
Кто может поделится курсами:

1. ОСНОВЫ КЛИЕНТ-СЕРВЕРНОГО ПРОГРАММИРОВАНИЯ В СИСТЕМЕ "1С:ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8.3"
2. ПОДГОТОВКА К 1С:ЭКСПЕРТУ ПО ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКИМ ВОПРОСАМ. ОСНОВНОЙ КУРС

Заранее спасибо.
Почта mix-ya@yandex.ru

----------


## Kagraman

Ищу курс Конвертация данных 3.0 УЦ №3 (Новый!) и Торгово-складской функционал в УТ, КА и 1С:ERP(Новый по УТ 11.5) kagraman@gmail.com

----------


## Димасик Песов

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого-то курс по "ВНЕДРЕНИЕ ПРИКЛАДНОГО РЕШЕНИЯ "1С:УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ТОРГОВЛЕЙ 8". ПОДГОТОВКА К ЭКЗАМЕНУ "1С: СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ"". Начинаю свой путь в изучении УТ , профа вот сдал, хотелось бы попробовать сдать спец-конса. Рассмотрю варианты на почту s0.see@yahoo.com

----------


## neomarat

Есть у кого такие курсы на обмен: 
Курс Подготовка к 1С:Эксперту по технологическим вопросам. Основной курс от Образовательного центра фирмы 1С (edu.1c.ru)
Курс Подготовка к 1С Эксперту по технологическим вопросам. Применение методик от Образовательного центра фирмы 1С (edu.1c.ru)

----------


## Gudina

Есть курс от белорусов от нуля до профи, хочу курсы 1С аналитик

----------


## Zorro1980

Огромный выбо курсов по 1с - поделюсь - обменяю - договоримся! Обновлено! Добавлены редкие и востребованные материалы! Список курсов можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JXVg/kYfKbQaCw

----------


## Марина Котова

> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого-то курс по "ВНЕДРЕНИЕ ПРИКЛАДНОГО РЕШЕНИЯ "1С:УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ТОРГОВЛЕЙ 8". ПОДГОТОВКА К ЭКЗАМЕНУ "1С: СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ"". Начинаю свой путь в изучении УТ , профа вот сдал, хотелось бы попробовать сдать спец-конса. Рассмотрю варианты на почту s0.see@yahoo.com


По-моему, такого курса нет в природе. Может, я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Марина Котова

> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого-то курс по "ВНЕДРЕНИЕ ПРИКЛАДНОГО РЕШЕНИЯ "1С:УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ТОРГОВЛЕЙ 8". ПОДГОТОВКА К ЭКЗАМЕНУ "1С: СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ"". Начинаю свой путь в изучении УТ , профа вот сдал, хотелось бы попробовать сдать спец-конса. Рассмотрю варианты на почту s0.see@yahoo.com


По-моему, такого курса нет в природе. Может, я ошибаюсь?

----------


## orennext

Добрый день, ищу курс "Практические задачи уровня 1С:Специалист по внедрению 1С:Управление Торговлей 11.4 (11.3), Комплексная Автоматизация 2.4 (2.2) и 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2)", "Курс Управленческий учет в КА 2.4, УТ 11.4 и 1C:ERP 2.4: Быстрый старт за 20 часов" и возможно любые другие курсы для изучении УТ и подготовки к экзамену спец-конс по УТ. В обмен предложить нечего. моя почта : exellinik@yandex.ru

----------


## KARAVAY2009

Добрый день. Ищу курсы по 1C:ERP управление строительной организацией 2.5

----------


## alexshape

Добрый день. Ищу курс "Обзор прикладного решения «1С:Управление холдингом 8»" support1cSema@ya.ru

----------


## Zorro1980

Огромный выбо курсов по 1с - поделюсь - обменяю - договоримся! Обновлено! Добавлены редкие и востребованные материалы! Список курсов можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oMsd/ZUYSDu4wR

----------


## Stelt

Ищу курсы Чистова "ПРОГРАММИРОВАНИЕ УПРАВЛЯЕМЫХ ФОРМ" (2020 г.) 
https://uc1.1c.ru/course/programmiro...vlyaemyh-form/
Отзовитесь у кого есть.

----------


## alexshape

Привет, нужен курс Профессиональная работа в программе "1С:Документооборот 8", Редакция 2.1? support1cSema@ya.ru

----------


## Virazh.work

Всем здравствуйте. Нужен курс Конвертация данных 3, от *************.рф. Поделитесь кто-нибудь, пожалуйста. Почта virazh.work@gmail.com

----------


## Stelt

> Всем здравствуйте. Нужен курс Конвертация данных 3, от *************.рф. Поделитесь кто-нибудь, пожалуйста. Почта virazh.work@gmail.com


Скинул на почту

----------


## tztu

Ironskills от нуля до профи есть у кого?

----------


## file2ch

Скинь мне тоже пж file2ch@yandex.ru

Курс Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.5 (2022)
Курс Подготовка к экзамену 1С:Специалист-Консультант 1С:ERP 2.5. Управленческий учет (2022)

Также эти 2 курса ищу

----------


## LeXuS88-1s

Доброго дня. Буду рад помощи по курсу "Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по управленческому учету в 1C:ERP 2.5"(2022) Почта lexus88-1s@yandex.by
Могу предложить к обмену Подготовка к аттестации 1С Специалист-консультант по производству и ремонтам в 1C:ERP 2.5 (2022)

----------


## LeXuS88-1s

Доброго дня. Буду рад помощи по курсу "Подготовка к аттестации 1С:Специалист-консультант по управленческому учету в 1C:ERP 2.5"(2022) Почта lexus88-1s@yandex.by
Могу предложить к обмену Подготовка к аттестации 1С Специалист-консультант по производству и ремонтам в 1C:ERP 2.5 (2022)

----------


## VasylGupalo

Всем привет ищу: Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в 1С:ERP 2.4 (2.2). У кого есть, заделитесь плиз.

----------


## Zorro1980

Огромный выбо курсов по 1с - поделюсь - обменяю - договоримся! Обновлено! Добавлены редкие и востребованные материалы! Список курсов можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ivKD/A8uvsfkzc

----------

GTA33 (06.12.2022)

----------


## lexev

Всем привет! Присоединяюсь к вопросу

----------


## lexev

Всем привет! Присоединяюсь к вопросу

----------


## Hitm

Добрый день. Нет ли у кого-нибудь   "Запросы в 1С 8.3, Базовый курс с нуля – до уровня Специалист по платформе (2022)"  ?

----------


## sergant_tambov

Добрый день! нужен курс по КД 3.0 и эксперт основной курс.

----------


## Evgen53

Ребят, поделитесь курсами, пожалуйста:
Курс Подготовка к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP 2.5 (2022)
Курс Подготовка к экзамену 1С:Специалист-Консультант 1С:ERP 2.5. Управленческий учет (2022)

spoiler1c@yandex.ru

----------


## Zorro1980

Огромный выбо курсов по 1с - поделюсь - обменяю - договоримся! Обновлено! Добавлены редкие и востребованные материалы! Список курсов можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xUsV/GqiB6zRid

----------


## blogon

> Скинул на почту


Добрый день! Можно мне тоже, пожалуйста! на blogon@mail.ru

----------


## blogon

> Скинул на почту


Добрый день! Можно мне тоже, пожалуйста, на blogon@mail.ru

----------


## by.krv4

Всем привет, может у кого-нибудь есть ссылка на курсы по КД 3 от Евгения Гилева? Буду очень признателен)kufysk@gmail.com

----------

